# Sourceforge and FTP



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but here goes.......

I've got a SourceForge account and am ready to upload my files. However, the only way to do this is with FTP. I've tried using OneButtonFTB and Cyberduck (I'm on Mac OS X) but they both won't work attached is the screenshot of Cyberduck.

Can anyone help? I'ts definately in the incoming directory, so......

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Have you tried Filezilla?

http://filezilla.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Just noticed are you sure you are connecting with the right username and password?

From the screenshot it looks like your connecting with an anonymous user - so permission would be denied.

e.g. Don't connect to this:
ftp://[email protected]:21/incoming/TuneMax.app

But to this or something like it:
ftp://[email protected]:21/incoming/TuneMax.app

And personally I like to use SmartFTP.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I like SmartFTP too, but I don't think its available for Mac.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

On SourceForge, it says to sign in as anonymous......

And when you click on the [email protected] link that Eriks posted is says (see pic 2)


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Your host should be set up as upload.sourceforge.net.
Next, you should be set up as an anonymous user.
Then, set your home directory to your project name or your project's directory.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

By Home Directory, do you you mean Initial Path? If so, when I put ottoware into the box it will connect but will still not upload - the status bar just stops.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Sorry - It works! Thanks everyone!


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Cool...what kind of program did you make?


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh - just some stuff using Automator. Have a loom if you want - https://sourceforge.net/projects/ottoware


----------

